# Gimmie a ...



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

Ok, not sure if this has been done in this forum, but the idea of the game is to find a picture of whatever the last person requested, then you request a picture of something - abosolutely anything 8)

gimmie a pic of a yellow submarine ...


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

A pickled gherkin please 

Dave 8)


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

DW225 said:


> A pickled gherkin please
> 
> Dave 8)












gimmie a pic of Prince Charles next to his horse :wink:


----------



## DW225 (Jun 22, 2005)

easy 

The archbishop desmond tutu sitting on a wooden chair :lol: #

Dave 8)


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Mr T drinking milk please.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Mr T drinking milk please.












Gimme a picture of a politician telling the truth :wink:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Vlastan


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

mike_bailey said:


> Vlastan












gimmie a Pink TT


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Gimme a blue smartie

Nick


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Gimme the Invisible Man!


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

GoingTTooFast said:


> Gimme the Invisible Man!












gimmie a pic of someone trying to push back the leaning tower of Pisa


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

Brigtons west pier before fire


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Show me a picture of a Cullen Skink!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Packet of Spangles please


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

A pint of Strongbow


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

A wafer thin mint


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

saint said:


> A wafer thin mint












gimmie a pic of Clarkson getting pie'd


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Gimme a pic of some tartan paint.

Nick


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

How about just giving us some pictures Nem!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Something pleasing!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

The Trinidad & Tobago world cup squad


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

saint said:


> How about just giving us some pictures Nem!


Ok for you now...

Nick


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

mike_bailey said:


> The Trinidad & Tobago world cup squad












Gimmie a pic of some wheelspinning action 8)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> > The Trinidad & Tobago world cup squad


I'm going to contest the above pic as invaild!



> Bahrain's national football team against Trinidad and Tobago in Manama 16 November 2005
> Bahrain's national football team poses for a picture before their World Cup 2006 qualifying match against Trinidad and Tobago in Manama 16 November 2005


Thats the quote from below that pic on the source page:

http://fifaworldcup.yahoo.com/06/fr/zon ... s/?i=5&d=1

:lol:

Nick


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Nem said:



> AndyRoo_TT said:
> 
> 
> > mike_bailey said:
> ...


"Bahrain" on their shirts is a bit of a giveaway too :lol:


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Boris Johnson MP riding a bike


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Something that gives endless pleasure


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

mike_bailey said:


> Nem said:
> 
> 
> > AndyRoo_TT said:
> ...


damn Google Image search :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2006)

mike_bailey said:


> Something that gives endless pleasure











:wink: :lol: 8)

gimmie a pic of Doodie 8)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

gimme a pic of me...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Stewie


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I know this one is late but I couldn't resist 



















Barbie & Ken


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










an intelligent looking G.W. Bush


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

(You obviously didn't mean the *other* George Bush, that's just a stupid request ;-) )

The cat in the hat.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

A Texan Bar :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Damn, you beat me to it Clive










Close:









Thin air :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

And again!










Thin air!!


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Margaret Thatcher playing the Banjo


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/muttley/thatch_banjo.jpg

a blue arsed fly?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Man bites dog


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

double decker bar


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

The London eye at night


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

London eye


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

johnnyboy said:


> The London eye at night











(although they seem to have increased the speed on it at night :lol: )

gimmie a pic of Michael Crawford (the guy from Some mothers do av em') looking funny


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

a donner kebab


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

A kinky Afro


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

A picture of Vlastan


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... sc&start=0

scroll down a wee bit :roll:


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Oh nuff said


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

indeed


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Camilla Parker Bowles looking good enough to eat


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Well almost in fact she looks like the barmaid from corrie street "stick your hand in and see if Bettys hotpot is warm"

a snowball


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Mary, Mungo & Midge


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/muttley/snoballearth.jpg

a face like a smacked arse...


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

bugger - some people are very active at this ungodly hour...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I'll go to bed then


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

saint said:


> I'll go to bed then


given the status of your lillipie jobby, that seems a remote possibility...


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

saint
Mary said:


> Jan Michael Vincent


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

> "muTTley
> a face like a smacked arse...


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

johnnyboy said:


> > "muTTley
> > a face like a smacked arse...


i was hoping somebody would post a picture of my gf's sister as it would have proved a valuable point...


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

saint said:


> Jan Michael Vincent


who tf? but anyway










Gimme the last bit of crap you bought from e-bay


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ummm where are you?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jacTT225 said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Jan Michael Vincent
> ...












Bucket of steam.


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

saint said:


> Ummm where are you?


Copenhagen - Wi-fi in Hotel room


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

phew - for a moment there I thought that you'd lost all geekness!

Don't worry though - if that was L and I out there I'd be doing the same - she'd be still giving it big zzzzzzzzzzzzzs after too much first night vino collapso! :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

saint said:


> Bucket of steam.












A modified Honda step through please


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Well kinda modified :?










A white Ford Anglia 105E!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2006)

thehornster said:


> A white Ford Anglia 105E!












gimmie a pic of someone "wing walking"


----------



## joe1978 (Jul 15, 2003)

the queen doing the hokey cokey


----------



## il padrino (Apr 6, 2006)

Tenuous, Queen as in Freddie Mercury, and playing with a large mans banana!!!

Kylie Minogue in her gold hotpants please!!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

['allo 'allo voice on]

The fallen Madonna with the fake boobies

[off/]


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

elepahant standing on one leg!


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

and a Picture of Dietrich near the enzo pls


niko


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2006)

Niko said:


> and a Picture of Dietrich near the enzo pls


So many things called a "Dietrich", so if you meant the Vintage car:







but couldnt find one next to an Enzo, so:









gimmie a pic of Maho Beach :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

A downed electricity pylon that isn't in The Canary Islands


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

An Audi TT Shaped hot air balloon :lol:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Lieutenant Uhura without the uniform


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

she aint got the Star trek uniform on!

Picture of a person just about to fall

niko

(p.s i meant the dietrch that escaped from the Enzo crash in american with that Steffan i-got-2-many-flash-cars Eriksson )


----------



## stepneyjack (Sep 24, 2004)

Ross Kemp without a shirt on...


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Homer Simpson in a dress please.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

The stig with his helmet off :wink:


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> The stig with his helmet off :wink:












gimmie a pic of Cherie Blair smiling


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

The worlds first computer


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

David Blaine not looking like a foolish American


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

Edited to ask for.... a picture of Bigfoot.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

The _current_ stig with his helmet off :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Stig Blomqvist 










A picture of Cherie Blair looking like a MILF.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

:roll:  :-*

Steven Gerrard not looking like a Scouser :lol:


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

Ill have Mel Gibson with Sadaam Hussains beard please.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

A Raleigh Chopper 1977 silver jubilee


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

vernan said:


> A Raleigh Chopper 1977 silver jubilee












Gimmie a pic of Monica Bellucci when she was in the 2nd Matrix (Reloaded)


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

that girls is just sex on legs!!!!

picture of a 1959 corvette back and front.

niko


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Picture of Titanic


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

Ill have a pic of Gilian Anderson under water please


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

hemTT said:


> Ill have a pic of Gilian Anderson under water please












Gimmie a pic of a crashed Mk2 TT


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

you bugger!










Sly stallone as superman


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

A picture of Mr T teaching you to treat your mother right


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

A wobbly tooth please


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> hemTT said:
> 
> 
> > Ill have a pic of Gilian Anderson under water please
> ...


Why could you not have asked fot Gilian Anderson topless aaarrrrrrrhhhhh


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Picture of Centre Point building in London


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

johnnyboy said:


> Picture of Centre Point building in London












Gimmie a pic of Lex Luther from Superman (the original film)


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

Ill have Ronald McDonald been arrested by 2 cops


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2006)

hemTT said:


> Ill have Ronald McDonald been arrested by 2 cops


http://www.greenpeace.gen.nz/albums/2004/FPR97811RONALD.sized.jpg
Gimmie a pic of a Michael Jackson (the Bo' Selecta version)


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

Ill have a chimp driving a las vegas police patrol car


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Hmmmm.

Undercover:










Bobby Charlton's comb over please


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

The front of your house please. (No! Not any old house)


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

The Silver Surfer said:


> The front of your house please











I pay my m8 Â£5/h to stand outside my front door 

Gimmie a pic of Rebecca Loos with her eyes popping out :wink:


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Adult version! http://www.iskon.hr/2006/01/12/0008007.17.jpg

Gimme a maggie thatcher looking sexy :?


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

thehornster said:


> Gimme a maggie thatcher looking sexy :?


impossible!!!!

although i did find this rather dashing one of her:








:wink: :wink: :lol:

gimmie a pic of those PG tips monkeys sipping tea :wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Give me a picture of the naked male bottom in the Lacoste advert


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> Give me a picture of the naked male bottom in the Lacoste advert


Perv :wink:










A picture of a Golden Gate banana split please


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

It's a bit small innit! The pictures of women were much bigger...huff

http://www.visit4info.com/details.cfm?i ... sRange.cfm


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Is this big enough


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> A picture of a Golden Gate banana split please


OMG, how nice does this look:









gimmie a pic of that floating UK weather map from This Morning


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

ill have a chinese baby inside a burger please


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

hemTT said:


> ill have a chinese baby inside a burger please


    m8, McDonalds tates nicer !! :lol: :lol:


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

Andy i think ill stick with my Chinese Baby buger please


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

hemTT said:


> Andy i think ill stick with my Chinese Baby buger please


comin' right up:









do you want fries with that?

Gimmie a pic of the first ever Audi


----------



## hemTT (Oct 12, 2004)

there you go mate - ill have a Delorean 4x4 monster truck


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

hemTT said:


> there you go mate - ill have a Delorean 4x4 monster truck


cant imagine this getting to 88mph :lol: 









Gimmie a pic of Jade Goody compared to a farm animal


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Really sorry could not find Jade and a farm animal to just had to post two pictures of a pig!

:wink:

Gimme a Ipod in a Santa hat


----------



## Johnwx (Oct 31, 2004)

A black TT with angel eyes and custom painted black reflectors :wink


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

damn, Jay's TT looks hot  8)

gimme a red XR2 mk1 (my first love)


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Sting with a man who has a funny disk sticking out his mouth


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

ah you're referring to the Kayapo.










Find me a picture of ....

Orson Welles as Harry Lyme on the Ferris Wheel, talking about cuckoo clocks and swiss neutrality!


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

And here's me thinking it was a wagon wheel.


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

johnnyboy said:


> And here's me thinking it was a wagon wheel.


 :lol:

somebody mention wagonwheels 









gimme a Texan chew bar


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

How about the Star Wars Kid VIDEO!


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

was said:


> johnnyboy said:
> 
> 
> > And here's me thinking it was a wagon wheel.
> ...


oi! that's cheating - I was looking forward to a nice pic of the Riesenrad :?


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2006)

Lisa. said:


> How about the Star Wars Kid VIDEO!


click pic to view the vid


Gimmie a pic of a monkey smiling


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

AndyRoo_TT said:


> Gimmie a pic of a monkey smiling












I think that's a smile although you can't always tell with primates.

Gimme a pic of Sonique singing in her S Express days.


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Give me a picture of 5 blondes dancing around a handbag!


----------



## stepneyjack (Sep 24, 2004)

Give me a Big Brother contestant who is NOT a c**t...

:lol:


----------

